# Backpain question.



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

At home on my chair I'm ok, but when I'm at college and sitting I keep getting backpain and it's putting me off my work. Is there anything I can do to stop this? does anyone else have this?


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2005)

How is your posture generally? If its good, well I can't say with any certaintity.


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess i'm a bit slouchy lol


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2005)

Who isn't these days? Anyhoo, is it upper or lower back? If its upper back, then its probably something to do with the slight slouch (maybe something aggrivated it).


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

No it's lower back
just above my ass in the centre.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 7, 2005)

Might be the height of your chair at school is lower than the one you have at home.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd just note any of the differences between the chair at home and the chair at college. I got lower back pain because I was stressed out and getting used to my new job. Plus, I work very hard and hardly ever sit down at work. Sometimes (for different people) its just a phase and the pain will either go away or ease off as you get used to your new environment. You know that theres soooo many forms of stress---some very apparant and some well hidden. emotional stress, physical stress, mental stress. Oh well, I am no expert. But I do know this---- my Mom's computer chair has a homedics massager that massages both upper and lower back. That chair does wonders. I happen to have a sister that does great massages we have a hot tub that I think is very therapeutic.

Starting off I took tylenol and used Icy Hot for a short period of time...but I also tried what I also just mentioned. My sister cracked my back...that helped tremendously. Eventually my lower back pain was less and less. 

I hope that you find something that works for you.

Take Care, Jeff


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had a quite a bit of low back pain because of a very heavy, hangy bellie. It pulls on the back muscles and causes spasms. Could that be your problem? Mine is helped with stretching exercises to strengthen back muscles, massage and chiropractic adjustments.

Just a thought.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not any Dr., not even close, but the pain your describing sounds like coccyx pain. I suffer chronically from this too. I find that different types of chairs will either aggrivate or alleviate the pain. Posture is the key thing here, meaning that if you slouch, your going to put more pressure on the coccyx. Something you could do, is to buy one of those doughnut shaped pillows. They distribute your weight evenly and relieves the pressure on your tailbone, as well as promoting good posture. 

It works in my case anyways!!  

Good luck to you! I hope your pain gets better!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 7, 2005)

I apologize, this was a double post!


----------



## eljay (Oct 7, 2005)

A good fat friend of mine sufferswith back pain and ciatica (sp?). This was always aggrivated when she either slept on a rubbish mattress, or in uncomfortable chairs (Cinema anyone!?). Unfortunately you are unlikely to be able to get your college to change all their chairs (if you do - start a course on coersion!) ... But you can do some damage limitation: 
Definitely look at getting a good mattress.
Look at a getting a good quality chair for use at home , set up at correct hight etc.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 7, 2005)

Since you're fine at home, but only hurting while sitting in the chairs at school, then it's a chair issue, not a back issue. If it were your back, it would hurt more consistently. 

My suggestion is to find a portable seat cushion/lumbar support like some people need for their cars, and use it at school. So a net-search for portable back cushion, or support cushion, lumbar support, etc... and look for something that is good for the hips, tailbone, and lower back.

From what you describe, it really sounds like a chair that is not supporting you well and causing you to put stress on your tailbone and very lower back.

Tracy


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 7, 2005)

It's the weight of your belly, no doubt.. I get that sometimes (big gut, heh) and I'm only like 280 something. Like someone said above, work your back muscles a little, bending and stretching.. that'll help in the long run, no doubt.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 7, 2005)

A few short back movements to get the stuff moving and stretching again ought to do it. (Or if it persists, get on of those deep heat pack things you puit in the microwave.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

I bring my own folding chair with me when I know I'm gonna hate the chairs where I'm going. I do NOT want back pain, and I know my chairs keep me from having it.

It's all about good posture and 90-degree angles once you got a decent chair...


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 8, 2005)

I had the exact same problem at work, despite having supposedly "ergonomic" chairs, but not at all at home, where my chairs are anything but. I found the donut like pillow/cushions - as mentioned by aliena - worked well for me.

Good luck with getting it sorted, I know how distracting from your work it is, a pain in the ass, not quite literally...


----------



## Emma (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the answers.

I've started getting at home now, well unless i've got my legs raised.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

It's important to be absolutely honest about my size and my needs, so I can work comfortably. One thing that has made a world of difference for me is my nice comfy office chair. It's rated over 500lb and the chair arms are wide enough to accommodate my double-wide butt. I expected to buy an armless chair, but they had one with arms that fit me, so I took it. The arms are also wide enough to let me spread my legs when I sit down, so my belly can hang out comfortably between them.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> It's important to be absolutely honest about my size and my needs, so I can work comfortably. One thing that has made a world of difference for me is my nice comfy office chair. It's rated over 500lb and the chair arms are wide enough to accommodate my double-wide butt. I expected to buy an armless chair, but they had one with arms that fit me, so I took it. The arms are also wide enough to let me spread my legs when I sit down, so my belly can hang out comfortably between them.



Pictures?


Please?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2005)

Back pain is something I live with every day, thanks to a series of motor vehicle accdidents (none of which were my fault) that have left me with two herniated discs in my neck, two more herniated discs in my lumbar area, and sciatic pain that shoots down my right leg from time to time.

I was fitted with a back brace last year, which helps me maintain better posture - this helps reduce the pain in my lower back, hips, and legs. I've also found that a small pillow placed in the small of your back can help reduce the pain.

Sometimes, it takes a little experimentation to find out what works best for you.


----------



## kitsypuff (Oct 10, 2005)

I've suffered from pretty bad lower back and neck pain, and I recommend seeing a chiropractor if it's at all possible. When I first went to mine, my back was only comfortable if I was lying on it with my feet up in the air. (Settle down, boys...  ) My chiro not only helped with that immensely (now my back only hurts if I sit for a *really* long time without moving -- btw, I don't remember if anyone suggested this, but you should get up and wiggle when you get the chance; not only will it give your back a break, but it might land you an FA...  ), but some of my other random achies went away, too. I stopped having headaches and heartburn. My mood even improved. Yay! I suggest that everyone with back pain look into it.


----------

